# 2013.08.31 Sea Turtle Encounter



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

A turtle swam up say "hi" to my wife last week.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

neat


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

I need to go diving with you, you always see some of the coolest things!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

Pretty cool encounter!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

tank banger said:


> I need to go diving with you, you always see some of the coolest things!!! :thumbup:


Sure. Looking forward to it.

My close encounters with turtles lately could be due to the squid-scented cologne I've been sporting.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Curious, the quality seems a little lower than your other vids. Did you use a lower setting?


----------

